# just bought a corsair h50



## codyjansen (Jan 18, 2010)

i just went to best buy and bought a corsair h50 and it will not fit in my case. now i am going to get the cooler master storm scout case from newegg.


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 18, 2010)

You may want to check out this thread before ordering a new case, I'm sure these guys have modded theirs to fit the H50.  Anyway, there is a ton of info here on your new cooling setup.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=104682&highlight=corsair+h50+club


----------



## codyjansen (Jan 18, 2010)

i dont realy want to mod the old case and it is ugly anyways so a new case will be good.


----------



## Binge (Jan 18, 2010)

codyjansen said:


> i just went to best buy and bought a corsair h50 and it will not fit in my case. now i am going to get the cooler master storm scout case from newegg.



my condolences, you're one of the many many fools that have been hooked by water cooling made easy.


----------



## Kantastic (Jan 18, 2010)

Binge said:


> my condolences, you're one of the many many fools that have been hooked by water cooling made easy.



:shadedshu

You're still stubborn about the H50 being meant to compete with real water cooling.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Jan 18, 2010)

eh, personally I wouldn't touch the H50 with a ten foot pole, but then again I kind of operate on a different standard


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 18, 2010)

Binge said:


> my condolences, you're one of the many many fools that have been hooked by water cooling made easy.



lawl
don't we have a clubhouse for this thing here?? lol


----------



## Kei (Jan 18, 2010)

Binge is harsh on the H50 as usual lol.

I tried one out cooling my PII 955 and it did and excellent job with push/pull configuration. I think it's totally worth the money in comparison to the extreme air coolers out there.

Comparing it to custom water I think is just unfair/pointless. It costs much less (brand new parts not used stuff), takes up almost no, and brainwork is not required to set it up.

It's great for anyone who wants the cooling ability of the massive super air coolers (or better), but doesn't want to have the size limitations and noise that come with those. Also for those who don't want to work out what it'll take to make a full on custom system nor spend the extra money needed.

Great cooler I think, for sure we'll see many more like it and they'll just keep getting better and better...

Kei


----------



## Binge (Jan 18, 2010)

Kei said:


> Binge is harsh on the H50 as usual lol.
> 
> I tried one out cooling my PII 955 and it did and excellent job with push/pull configuration. I think it's totally worth the money in comparison to the extreme air coolers out there.
> 
> ...



I have to make this abundantly clear or people might get the same idea a number of folks have about this nightmare of a cooler.

Let's make a list of reasons why the H50 should be in the same bracket as _Custom WC_ as it's so wrongfully called.


The H50 uses water to transfer heat from a block to a radiator.
The H50 has a pump that can burn out like any water cooling loop.
There is no way to tell the fluid levels of the H50.  The user runs the risk of the water evaporating over time.  Yes water evaporates from the H50.
The user must find a place in his/her machine where the radiator does not have to manage with ambient system exhaust.
To repeat myself, but for the sake of clarity.  The H50 uses a radiator, pump, cooling block, and water.

What's the point you ask of comparing water cooling to water cooling?  I can tell you right now that if you made a _custom_ setup with a single radiator it would suck just as much.  This cooler is not meant to be used for more than 2 years tops.  Sure, the TRUE may not perform as well as some people might like, but it will continue to perform 1C ahead or behind the H50 for much much longer.  ROAR!!!! H50s are a terrible idea, Asetek is a horrid company, and the H50 is riding on Corsair's good name.  This solution was available well before Corsair bought a bunch of these as an OEM to rebrand... ROAR!!!


----------



## Kei (Jan 18, 2010)

lol, Binge you are awesome! ROAR!!!!!!

I totally understand where you're coming from, I just see it as a different type of product than you is all. Funny you mention that a single rad setup will 'suck' just as much. I'm building one pretty soon just for cpu cooling only, I only want a single rad setup and nothing elaborate really. I like how small it can be and still beat air cooling without a problem, while being quieter and having more effecient space use.

I don't think that single rad setups are made to set any world records, just to cool a single component and fit into space requirements. They do a great job in that I believe.  I don't need to cool anything more than my cpu in the loop right now so a dual/triple rad setup for me would just be wasted equipment. Especially since while I can hit 4Ghz I'm not one that runs it 24/7 because I like power savings much more. 

Btw, I don't remember if I've seen your setup yet.....can I? You may convince me to build more than I actually need like a fast food place selling me a 'medium' drink!  

Kei


----------



## douglatins (Jan 18, 2010)

A H50 is the same price as a Swiffy Apogee XT


----------



## Binge (Jan 18, 2010)

I went back to air cooling.

Before:







After:


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 18, 2010)

Kei said:


> lol, Binge you are awesome! ROAR!!!!!!
> 
> I totally understand where you're coming from, I just see it as a different type of product than you is all. Funny you mention that a single rad setup will 'suck' just as much. I'm building one pretty soon just for cpu cooling only, I only want a single rad setup and nothing elaborate really. I like how small it can be and still beat air cooling without a problem, while being quieter and having more effecient space use.
> 
> ...



Please keep in mind a couple of the more important things that Binge mentioned. Since it is a sealed loop, you cannot check water levels as it evaporates. This can and will be a problem after a year or so. There is also serious concern with the quality of the pump, since it is made by Asetek. There is a good chance that it WILL fail much sooner than a quality pump. For these reasons, I will NEVER run the H50 in my rig. I will stick with high end air or a quality loop.


----------



## Kei (Jan 18, 2010)

I thought about that, and I didn't like the idea of not being able to check without modifying the thing either. Same idea with the pump depending on usage we don't know how long it will last.

I'm building a single loop for myself pretty soon so that I know every single component because I put it there lol. I don't remember what liquid they used in the H50, but I remember reading in the documentation something about it not evaporating.
=================================================================

@ Binge

........wow I could perform an operation in that case! Gorgeous cable management! 

Kei


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 18, 2010)

Kei said:


> I thought about that, and I didn't like the idea of not being able to check without modifying the thing either. Same idea with the pump depending on usage we don't know how long it will last.
> 
> I'm building a single loop for myself pretty soon so that I know every single component because I put it there lol. I don't remember what liquid they used in the H50, but I remember reading in the documentation something about it not evaporating.
> 
> Kei



I don't think it is possible for it to not evaporate. I'm not trying to be argumentative. Just trying to steer you in a better direction.


----------



## Nailezs (Jan 18, 2010)

dont let them discourage you dude. my H50 is cooling my E8500 at 4.1GHZ 1.4v with max temps on IBT of 72c

because of the wierd stock NB cooler the H50 was pretty much the only thing that i could fit in on my MB that would give me decent cooling, and i have not been disappointed


----------



## Binge (Jan 18, 2010)

There's no contesting the results a compact single rad loop can create, but just read what we have to point out.  If you can rest easy with your PC on, or leave the PC on while you step out to the corner store then I admit you have more balls than me when it comes to liquid cooling.


----------



## Kei (Jan 18, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> I don't think it is possible for it to not evaporate. I'm not trying to be argumentative. Just trying to steer you in a better direction.





Nailezs said:


> dont let them discourage you dude. my H50 is cooling my E8500 at 4.1GHZ 1.4v with max temps on IBT of 72c
> 
> because of the wierd stock NB cooler the H50 was pretty much the only thing that i could fit in on my MB that would give me decent cooling, and i have not been disappointed



Guys....I'm not buying and H50, I set one up and had some fun testing with one, but i'm not buying one to keep. I said I'm building a single rad single loop system pretty soon.

I know the H50 has awesome temp ability when you have it setup right (waterblock needed some lapping as well though I didn't test with that), I just want to build something else to have a bit of fun. To each his own, I don't condemn the H50 even though I do still think they should've made it possible to monitor fluid levels no matter what liquid they use inside it.

Kei


----------



## slugzkea (Jan 21, 2010)

Nailezs said:


> dont let them discourage you dude. my H50 is cooling my E8500 at 4.1GHZ 1.4v with max temps on IBT of 72c



That is a TERRIBLE result. I'm assuming your temps are that horrid because you fallowed the instructions on that useless, flawed manual that came with the device. 

I own the H50, and I love it. It is a great cooler but the installation instructions are purely flawed. hear me out:

Other than the manual being very cloudy on installing the cpu bracket, the manual also clearly states that you're suppose to install that cpu bracket FIRST, and then screw the water block in after. What the hell is that? first of all, you're smeering the paste. That's a guarantee in high temps, or huge differentials in core temps. 2nd, if you're able to screw the water block into place, there obviously isn't enough pressure applied to properly transfer HEAT.

Now if you use the default thermal pad that came with the H50, heck there's enough paste on that you won't need any pressure to make any sort of contact. What I'm saying is, THERE'S WAY TOO MUCH PASTE!!! it took about 4 paper towels and a crap load of alcohol to remove all that paste. I used AS5 and the proper amount at that.

*If you want the device to perform optimally, DO THIS:*

*CPU BLOCK INSTALL*
1. install the back plate and the cpu bracket on the motherboard. Place the motherboard in the case, screw it all in. REMOVE THE CPU BRACKET. The back plate will stay in place by itself now that the motherboard is secured in the case.

2. *REMOVE THAT CRAPPY THERMAL PAD!!! *and use your own paste, a good one...like AS5. Paste your CPU.

3. Mount the cpu bracket to the cpu block, then position it on top of the CPU. Hold it firmly while you screw in the 4 holes evenly, as how you would with any other logical heatstink/block installation. No smearing paste, no uneven contact. This way, you know you're applying the right amount of pressure. 

*RAD INSTALL*

1. Use the fresh air intake, do not use as an exhaust. Add a 2nd fan to the other side of the rad to assist in air intake (push pull). I use a antec tricool, which is rated 78CFM and 24 static pressure. Not bad, but good enough. 

2. Screw everything tightly so there's no air leakage through the static pressure.

3. Make sure there is an exhaust near by since the rad will be pushing hot air into the case. My cosmos has the 20cm side fan for exhaust, so that works quite well.

And finally, disable any smart fan features so your pump and your rad will be at 100% at all times.

Results?

e8400 one of the first batches. my cpu is a crappy one. The default voltage OC Walled at 3.4ghz.

Final OC: 4ghz 1.55v, 1.52 LOAD (LLC OFF).

OCCT 3.1 infinite CPU burn 10 hours MAX TEMP 66c. Awesome.

The thermal paste hasn't even settled in yet cuz i just installed this about a week ago.

Use my method, and you're guaranteed lower temps since i'm using such high voltage.

I'll post a pic when i get home, at work now,

Enjoy.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Jan 21, 2010)

Except use better fans, antec tricools are some of the worst out there.

If your on a budget use yate loon d12sm-12; if youve got some cash scythe S-flex


----------



## Nailezs (Jan 21, 2010)

slugzkea said:


> That is a TERRIBLE result. I'm assuming your temps are that horrid because you fallowed the instructions on that useless, flawed manual that came with the device.
> 
> I own the H50, and I love it. It is a great cooler but the installation instructions are purely flawed. hear me out:
> 
> ...



i like your idea on installing the waterblock/pump assy to maintain proper pressure and "settle" the paste evenly. i might have to do that this weekend.

but, i cant mount my h50 to an instake fan without reversing the airflow of my entire case. and, while doable...i am loathe do to it, as reversing my 200mm top fan to blow in would just rain all kinds of crap on all my components  not to mentin blowing hot air directly on my NB


----------



## VulkanBros (Jan 21, 2010)

Binge said:


> ROAR!!!! H50s are a terrible idea, Asetek is a horrid company, and the H50 is riding on Corsair's good name.  This solution was available well before Corsair bought a bunch of these as an OEM to rebrand... ROAR!!!



Asetek being a horrid company.........ehhh ....I have had Asetek Lightspeed previous and was very pleased with it...is´nt that statement a bit harsh?? I know that the lightspeed is´nt exactly the H50...but anyways


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 21, 2010)

Binge said:


> my condolences, you're one of the many many fools that have been hooked by water cooling made easy.




What are you talking about for the price they're amazing you crazy geezer 


50 quid here, comes with fan.

True 120 ex costs 50 quid here comes with no fan.


Considering they've pretty evenly matched in terms of performance surely its better to get one of these " water cooling made easy" solutions.

Price performance ratio is very important to binge!


----------



## Naekuh (Jan 21, 2010)

Binge said:


> my condolences, you're one of the many many fools that have been hooked by water cooling made easy.







Kantastic said:


> :shadedshu
> 
> You're still stubborn about the H50 being meant to compete with real water cooling.



so how is it suposed to compete?





Yeah... the top is a LOT more expensive... but ur trying to class the H5O against a real H2O setup? 
I even got corsair rep on AT to admit the H5O wasnt a REAL H2O setup.

OH how about it compete against this.. *if* you have a FRYS near ya... 





That DD kit will STOMP the H5O... IF u can find it at frys.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 21, 2010)

Naekuh said:


> so how is it suposed to compete?
> http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p73/aigomorla/Haruhi/IMG_1385.jpg
> 
> Yeah... the top is a LOT more expensive... but ur trying to class the H5O against a real H2O setup?
> I even got corsair rep on AT to admit the H5O wasnt a REAL H2O setup.




Compare Apples to apples not Apples to Jesus 

You can only compare the H50 to another 120mm rad cpu only loop really.

Then you have to factor in the prices.


----------



## Kei (Jan 21, 2010)

Kantastic was saying that it's NOT supposed to compete with a full/real/custom built H2O setup. Corsair isn't even marketing it that way from what I've seen. They only compare it to the top air coolers, which makes perfect sense to me.

Kei


----------



## Naekuh (Jan 21, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Compare Apples to apples not Apples to Jesus
> 
> You can only compare the H50 to another 120mm rad cpu only loop really.
> 
> Then you have to factor in the prices.



Recheck my post... i threw a 69.90 DD kit up also.



Kei said:


> Kantastic was saying that it's NOT supposed to compete with a full/real/custom built H2O setup. Corsair isn't even marketing it that way from what I've seen. They only compare it to the top air coolers, which makes perfect sense to me.
> 
> Kei



Not the way he worded it..



Kantastic said:


> :shadedshu
> 
> You're still stubborn about the H50 being meant to compete with real water cooling.



Did i read his post wrong?



pantherx12 said:


> Compare Apples to apples not Apples to Jesus
> 
> You can only compare the H50 to another 120mm rad cpu only loop really.
> 
> Then you have to factor in the prices.



Now when have u seen a REAL H2O kit with just 1 120mm rad? 
Your going vegetable on us... and not staying with fruit.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 21, 2010)

Naekuh said:


> Recheck my post... i threw a 69.90 DD kit up also.



Well if you can get hold of one of those then I'd say fuck yeah go for that 

its not hard setting up custom at all my first time had no issues and no leaks.

Just have to tighten all the clips until you can't anymore is all 



Edit : re to you latest edit.

Matx cases


----------



## Naekuh (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh the only matx case i h2o'd was a qmicra.. 
And as you know those take a 120x2 natively.


----------



## Kei (Jan 21, 2010)

Naekuh said:


> Recheck my post... i threw a 69.90 DD kit up also.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, he's continuing from another thread about the H50 where Binge was talking down about it. That's why he said what he said, it makes sense though that if you hadn't seen that thread his statement could be taken out of context...I just realized that it was two different threads lol.

Now then....about that Danger Den kit...$69?!? Where? How? I love vegetables!!!!!!

Kei


----------



## Naekuh (Jan 21, 2010)

Kei said:


> Yep, he's continuing from another thread about the H50 where Binge was talking down about it. That's why he said what he said, it makes sense though that if you hadn't seen that thread his statement could be taken out of context...I just realized that it was two different threads lol.
> 
> Now then....about that Danger Den kit...$69?!? Where? How? I love vegetables!!!!!!
> 
> Kei



Oh i appologize then.  

You can  me once...


----------



## Kei (Jan 21, 2010)

Naekuh said:


> Oh i appologize then.
> 
> You can  me once...



 complete


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 21, 2010)

Naekuh said:


> That DD kit will STOMP the H5O... IF u can find it at frys.



Im going to look in Downer's Grove on Sunday. Not too hopeful but you never know. Been awhile since I made it out there anyway. 

As for the H50 all I can say myself is jimmyz has one and likes it, admittedly to my surprise. 'Course he also didn't have to pay for it (review for Ninja Lane)


----------



## Naekuh (Jan 21, 2010)

Well lemme tell you what our REP said on AT.



			
				imported_Barbarossa said:
			
		

> I should hope so, the Swiftech Compact costs more than twice as much!
> 
> I respect your opinion - but the rest of your post isn't describing the approach we took with the H50. You're describing a great product - one that would outperform the H50, but would be much, much more expensive.
> 
> ...



I am Aigomorla on AT for those of you that dont know..  

Its a good kit, i'll say it. But... its not a true water kit. 
You have to deal with all the problems water can bring, yet you dont get the performance.
However its lighter then most of the air sinks its classed against, so its a partial win.


----------



## Kantastic (Jan 21, 2010)

Naekuh said:


> so how is it suposed to compete?
> http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p73/aigomorla/Haruhi/IMG_1385.jpg
> 
> Yeah... the top is a LOT more expensive... but ur trying to class the H5O against a real H2O setup?
> ...



Reread and proofread my friend.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 21, 2010)

Naekuh said:


> Oh the only matx case i h2o'd was a qmicra..
> And as you know those take a 120x2 natively.
> 
> http://www.pcdesignlab.com/images/forums/Q2-D.jpg





I mean to say it does have its applications.

The vast majority of cases don't have that nice feature after all, and not everyone wants a big ole rad hanging out the side of the system 


I used a Domino ALC for a while ( another all in one prebuilt wc although I;m sure you know it) 

And I was very impressed with the results, this coming from a True 120ex.

beat the bugger by a whole 20c under-load! ..


my current set up beats the true by 45c under-load mind you


----------



## Naekuh (Jan 21, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> Reread and proofread my friend.



Kei explained it to me... 

LOL which is why i said i take it back.



pantherx12 said:


> my current set up beats the true by 45c under-load mind you



Heh...

My Rad chamber (theres 4 total in there).. need i say more?  





But i think i pulled a watermelon in this thread.
Fear the Zipties!!  (i give given the title "ziptie king" on XS BTW)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 21, 2010)

H50 

VS






/EndThread


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 21, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> H50
> 
> VS
> 
> ...





Yeah and how much did that cost?  ( in England that pump/res costs more then the H50 on its own)


@naekuh, that's insane! 

i love it lol


----------



## Kei (Jan 21, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Yeah and how *much did that cost*?
> 
> 
> @naekuh, that's insane!
> ...



I'm curious too

Naekuh....my stomach is now upset from ingesting too much awesome in a single 24 hour period. 

Kei


----------



## Kantastic (Jan 21, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> H50
> 
> VS
> 
> ...



I'm more interested in why you have 2 fans on 1 side of the rad...


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 21, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> I'm more interested in why you have 2 fans on 1 side of the rad...





He hasn't the first fan has the fan part knocked out.

It reduces the dead spot caused by the motor so you get better results.


----------



## Kantastic (Jan 21, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> He hasn't the first fan has the fan part knocked out.
> 
> It reduces the dead spot caused by the motor so you get better results.



/genuis


----------



## Naekuh (Jan 21, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> I'm more interested in why you have 2 fans on 1 side of the rad...



i actually have 6 fans in that chamber.

There is 3 on the PA, then another 3 sandwitched between 2 MCR320's. 

It has shrouds so it just looks like that...

I am using a serial setup, because i realized the air coming out of the rad isnt that different depending on heat load and CFM. 

Rarely will i get more then a 2-3C variance from the intake of the first rad to the intake of the second.






The PA160 i have in behind my PA120.3 looks like this. 







pantherx12 said:


> He hasn't the first fan has the fan part knocked out.
> 
> It reduces the dead spot caused by the motor so you get better results.



Yup.. my ghetto shroud.


----------



## Kei (Jan 21, 2010)

That's a pretty amazing looking setup Naekuh! 

Kei


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 22, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Yeah and how much did that cost?  ( in England that pump/res costs more then the H50 on its own)
> 
> 
> @naekuh, that's insane!
> ...



40$ from Phan! i got one dual RAD one single RAD a XSPC RES/PUMP 5 120MM fans apogee gt block


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 22, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> 40$ from Phan! i got one dual RAD one single RAD a XSPC RES/PUMP 5 120MM fans apogee gt block




Ahh second hand doesn't count man 

if I bought my WC set up new it would of cost me close to 200 pounds

( around 322 of your moneys  )

Got yourself a bargain there though I have to say


----------



## Naekuh (Jan 22, 2010)

LOL... thats not my only massive cooling system...

Miyuki on dual 480's.  





The pumps are config'd like this:





And i spent a lot... Ive been watercooling since in 1999.
Back when we used bonnie heatercores, and had to use fish aquarium pumps to get water across..   

Memories..   

And I  San Aces... However im loving GT's more... 





The craziest thing ive done with water is probably this:





was used to cool this:









OK i think i derailed this thread.. and i apologize. 
But u guys got a sample of what high tier H2O is.  

I think i can say i accurately helped plan out over 100+ watercooling systems since i first started. 
On AT, im considered a legend when it comes to water, on XS, im the biggest PITA to vendors.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 22, 2010)

Impressive!
 got to be asked, what temperatures do you get on your main rig? ( system specs one)



I keep seeing "PITA" around the forums but I've no idea what it means, care to enlighten me?

Because to me its a type of bread , often stuffed with doner meat XD


----------



## Kei (Jan 22, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> I keep seeing "PITA" around the forums but I've no idea what it means, care to enlighten me?
> 
> Because to me its a type of bread , often stuffed with doner meat XD



In other less civilized parts of the globe it means 'pain in the @ss' 

@ Naekuh

You are officially my watercooling 'deity'! Those are some truly jaw dropping setups there.

Kei


----------



## Naekuh (Jan 22, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Impressive!
> got to be asked, what temperatures do you get on your main rig? ( system specs one)











watercooling isnt the only thing i love...
My original love is in CPU's.  

I got a i7 980 coming to me tomorrow..  
Then i gotta bug shimano and see if he can hook me up with a DP Classy board.


----------



## Kantastic (Jan 22, 2010)

Naekuh said:


> http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p73/aigomorla/Personal/Temp/loadtemps.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hats off to you.


----------



## human_error (Jan 22, 2010)

Naekuh said:


> http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p73/aigomorla/Personal/Temp/loadtemps.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 are you allowed to say what volts you need for that OC on your gulftown? That looks to be an amazing piece of kit.

Plus is that the anime pc meter or is it a different anime widget? (with lucky star chars  )

**edit**



Binge said:


> http://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu239/BiNGEaNiNjA/DSCF0542.jpg



what case is that btw and did it come with all those holes pre-drilled in the mobo tray? (i hate that my kandalf mobo tray has no useable holes).

oh and to add to the discussion of the h50 i think it does do its job of giving people the confidence to move from air to water, and is a good intermediary step (as long as it doesn't fail and kill something, especially since the pump doesn't have a mobo fan connector to let the pv know if it's dead).


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 22, 2010)

damn 6cores 6threads LOL 12


----------



## Kantastic (Jan 22, 2010)

human_error said:


> what case is that btw and did it come with all those holes pre-drilled in the mobo tray? (i hate that my kandalf mobo tray has no useable holes).



Corsair Obsidian 800D.


----------



## Kei (Jan 22, 2010)

Naekuh said:


> http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p73/aigomorla/Personal/Temp/loadtemps.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naekuh you just made my eyes water laughing at that cpu temp screenshot! 

Kei


----------



## codyjansen (Jan 22, 2010)

WTF?? this is suppose to be about the h50


----------



## Naekuh (Jan 22, 2010)

codyjansen said:


> WTF?? this is suppose to be about the h50



it got derailed when comparisons with real H2O setups got involved.

IF you want i will remove all my posts.. 

AS i said im sorry for derailing it...


----------



## Binge (Jan 22, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Compare Apples to apples not Apples to Jesus
> 
> You can only compare the H50 to another 120mm rad cpu only loop really.
> 
> Then you have to factor in the prices.



That's like saying you can compare all 120mm air coolers... oh wait you can.  That DD setup is more than qualified to be in the same bracket as the H50 just because of the price.



human_error said:


> what case is that btw and did it come with all those holes pre-drilled in the mobo tray? (i hate that my kandalf mobo tray has no useable holes).
> 
> oh and to add to the discussion of the h50 i think it does do its job of giving people the confidence to move from air to water, and is a good intermediary step (as long as it doesn't fail and kill something, especially since the pump doesn't have a mobo fan connector to let the pv know if it's dead).



Like said above Corsair Obsidian 800D.  I have to stress that unless you've done watercooling this will give you 0% more confidence when you're putting your loop together for the first time.  To think the H50 is ANYTHING like making a simple loop would be far too confident.  You don't -have- to leak check, bleed, plan your setup, find the correct mounting, or any of the other fun things that come along with making a loop.  None of it is a PITA either.  As much as I love to say it was time consuming to water cool I'll admit that it was also a lot of fun time.



Naekuh said:


> it got derailed when comparisons with real H2O setups got involved.
> 
> IF you want i will remove all my posts..
> 
> AS i said im sorry for derailing it...



Don't apologize.  The masses must be shown the error of their ways.  Hell this whole thread has me wanting to go back to water just to show how easy/fun/more efficient it can be to make a real loop.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 22, 2010)

Yeah but that price on that kit is an anomaly and a killer deal if you can find one in stock. The D5 alone is worth what they are charging for the whole thing. 

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=243160


----------



## human_error (Jan 22, 2010)

Binge said:


> I have to stress that unless you've done watercooling this will give you 0% more confidence when you're putting your loop together for the first time.  To think the H50 is ANYTHING like making a simple loop would be far too confident.  You don't -have- to leak check, bleed, plan your setup, find the correct mounting, or any of the other fun things that come along with making a loop.  None of it is a PITA either.  As much as I love to say it was time consuming to water cool I'll admit that it was also a lot of fun time.



I still disagree with that - a friend of mine who i would never have thought would do water cooling as they were terrified of having liquid in their pc has now seen that it can cool better than their old air cooler (yes not better than top of the range but still better than most). They are now thinking that they would replace it in 6 or so months with a simple single cpu loop but with a better block and obviously all the expandability offered by a proper setup - they have gained confidence not in putting a loop togeather but that water is a better solution than air, as i don't think they believed it would be mush better before they got the h50. I completely agree that the h50 is a lot easier than putting a proper loop togeather (no risk with fitting it as well), but when i first did my loop 2 years ago i'd not even replaced my stock air cooler, so as long as you're careful you can put a good loop togeather with no problems, it's just getting the confidence in yourself and in water cooling as a better alternative to air which stops most people.

oh and off topic a bit but that obsidian case looks amazing compared to my gutted kandalf LCS, got mine arriving tomorrow


----------



## Binge (Jan 22, 2010)

That's entirely placebo.  I won't think otherwise because there's no reason that should give someone more confidence to DIY.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 22, 2010)

Binge said:


> That's entirely placebo.  I won't think otherwise because there's no reason that should give someone more confidence to DIY.





This is completely true I'll give you that binge.

Still if you get em cheap they're epic.



Think of them as air coolers rather then water coolers, just with really long heatpipes!


----------



## Binge (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey I wish high end WC was cheaper, no doubt, but this low end stuff has mechanical parts in it.  Without it being vastly superior to an air cooler I see a flaw in design.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 22, 2010)

Binge said:


> Hey I wish high end WC was cheaper, no doubt, but this low end stuff has mechanical parts in it.  Without it being vastly superior to an air cooler I see a flaw in design.





My ALC beat a True 120 ex by 20 c under load.

That aint bad! 

Especially as they cost the same and True comes with no fans.


----------



## Binge (Jan 22, 2010)

We're not talking about an ALC >.>.  I've never shat on the chilled water coolers.  They have a place.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 22, 2010)

Binge said:


> We're not talking about an ALC >.>.  I've never shat on the chilled water coolers.  They have a place.




Its not cooled, its just like the H50 but with temperature monitor alarm and fan control thrown in.

Also you need to mod it if you want to use two fans


----------



## Binge (Jan 22, 2010)

Must be thinking of something else then.  Your TRUE was that bad?  I'm sorry you had that experience.  Right now I'm cooling an i7 920 @ 4.2GHz with a TRUE and my temps are 15C different under load from a 9x120mm rad solution.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 22, 2010)

9x120?

You sure man, because 9x120 ( or 3 tripple rads) would SMASH the living shit out of the True no question.

Typo perhaps?


----------



## Flak (Jan 22, 2010)

I have an H50 using a single san ace (I have many laying around) installed per the instructions.  It keeps my i7 920 @ 4ghz below 69c now on the hottest core.  Hottest temp was the same for OCCT and IBT 30 passes.

I may try reinstalling it per this thread to see if things get any better.  But I honoestly can't complain, I got it for less then $50 during the BB sale.  It cools better then my Vendetta 2, Core Contact Freezer and True... All are also using san ace's.


----------



## Binge (Jan 22, 2010)

No.  I'm not kidding.  My previous setup was a MO-RA which is a 9x120mm radiator.  Water cooling could only remove 15C off of the LOAD and about 5C off of idle temps, and that's good only hitting 60C after 4 hours of prime 95 on a 4.2GHz OC


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 22, 2010)

yeah WCing doesnt beat great air by much... but 15C different?  Your TRUE keeps your i7 at 4.2Ghz at 75C? Thats either a very cool chip, or its in a very cold room.  Im pretty sure under sustained load a true would be overpowered unless it was on an open air platform, in a cold room, and had a jet of a fan strapped to it no?


----------



## Naekuh (Jan 22, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> 9x120?
> 
> You sure man, because 9x120 ( or 3 tripple rads) would SMASH the living shit out of the True no question.
> 
> Typo perhaps?








no he's not kidding.

Had one of these guys too...  but there just SO HONKIN big to be useful.



phanbuey said:


> yeah WCing doesnt beat great air by much...



Oh really? i kill air.  And i showed u how.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 22, 2010)

Binge said:


> No.  I'm not kidding.  My previous setup was a MO-RA which is a 9x120mm radiator.  Water cooling could only remove 15C off of the LOAD and about 5C off of idle temps, and that's good only hitting 60C after 4 hours of prime 95 on a 4.2GHz OC





Sounds like something was up with that set up man!

the 9x120 literally has for lack of a better phrase " a shit ton more" of surface area, as well as water moving thermal energy away from the CPU MUCH MUCH faster then any heatpipe solution.

Although you could of got a godly true 

My true performed just the same as any other true really, whilst my 3220 does run a little hot I also had the ALC on a 5000be for a few days and it performed better then my True by a fair margin on that too.

( 10 c)





edit : just saw that rad, are they less efficient then the regular sort of rad?

Or do you mean they're to big to fit anywhere conveniently?


----------



## Binge (Jan 22, 2010)

This quote sort of piqued my interest.



pantherx12 said:


> as well as water moving thermal energy away from the CPU MUCH MUCH faster then any heatpipe solution.



You are correct but then it is a different matter getting the water to transfer heat into metal.  Do you know how much more surface area of water there is than area of metal to put the heat into the air?  In the end you are relying on air cooling.  To get better results you are relying on larger and larger setups.  My WC loop had nothing wrong with it and outperformed many on this form before NaeKun arrived, but I'm positive he has better equipment at his disposal.

In case you didn't see pics of my previous setup...






I only used 5 fans.  The radiator never got warm.  The i7s just run at certain minimum temperatures regardless of how well you have them in contact with 2-5degree delta water.


----------



## erocker (Jan 22, 2010)

phanbuey said:


> yeah WCing doesnt beat great air by much...



Under load, when it counts. It certainly does. At idle, factually it is kind of impossible for one to be better than the other when you are using two quality coolers (air or water). Ambient temps are ambient temps and neither water or air is going to cool anything below ambient temps unless a separate source is doing the sub ambient cooling.


----------



## Binge (Jan 22, 2010)

I hope nobody thought I meant air was in league with a WC unit that knocks 15C off of max temps of an i7.  The GTX295 I was watercooling dropped 50C under load.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 22, 2010)

Aye I know, its why these prebuilt 120 systems are only around par with top end air coolers in their stock configurations 

If they could make the rads double thickness and over a high static pressure fan like a gentle typhoon without upping the price to much then I can imagine them doing pretty darn good.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 22, 2010)

erocker said:


> Under load, when it counts.



Yep. This is totally true. When there's a lot of heat being produced a good water setup dissipates it so much better and quicker than air ever could.


----------



## Binge (Jan 22, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yep. This is totally true. When there's a lot of heat being produced a good water setup dissipates it so much better and quicker than air ever could.



Must correct.... or... else... people will continue... thinking.... silly things...

Yes water removes heat quickly from a heat source but the radiator is the limiting factor in removing the heat from the water.  When the water becomes saturated with heat and then loses it's ability to remove heat faster than air.


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 22, 2010)

erocker said:


> Under load, when it counts. It certainly does. At idle, factually it is kind of impossible for one to be better than the other when you are using two quality coolers (air or water). Ambient temps are ambient temps and neither water or air is going to cool anything below ambient temps unless a separate source is doing the sub ambient cooling.



Yes but take the standard watercooling setup.  Nothing that Binge or NaeKun would even look at:

Cheaper 2x120 rad ddc 3.2, Generic block etc etc.  

This type of setup probably yields 5-10C better than say a Megahalems or a Noctua (new big one) in a case with good flow.  5-10C isn't all that much, really.

I meant mediocre water cooling... not "water cooling" as in all cooling systems that use water.  If i hooked my rig up to the lake, i bet i could OC pretty good .  Would need lots of silver though.....


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 22, 2010)

Binge said:


> Must correct.... or... else... people will continue... thinking.... silly things...
> 
> Yes water removes heat quickly from a heat source but the radiator is the limiting factor in removing the heat from the water.  When the water becomes saturated with heat and then loses it's ability to remove heat faster than air.



Um isn't that the same as when your huge ass heat sink becomes saturated with heat as well? Bottom line is, water is always better.


----------



## Kantastic (Jan 22, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Um isn't that the same as when your huge ass heat sink becomes saturated with heat as well? Bottom line is, water is always better.



Don't worry about Binge, he's like that. Great guy, but a little stubborn (and blunt).


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 22, 2010)

Im running an H50 and Ive been pretty impressed so far. I live in south Florida and my house stays a 25c (77f) and my CPU idles at 29-31c and never breaks 45c under load.

Also keep in mind they tell you not to run more than two years with an H50. I called Corsair about that. They also cover your entire system if it leaks within those two years. Who else does that?!


----------



## Kantastic (Jan 22, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Im running an H50 and Ive been pretty impressed so far. I live in south Florida and my house stays a 25c (77f) and my CPU idles at 29-31c and never breaks 45c under load.
> 
> Also keep in mind they tell you not to run more than two years with an H50. I called Corsair about that. They also cover your entire system if it leaks within those two years. Who else does that?!



Holy shit really? Another +1 for the H50. 

I respect Corsair so much now I'm gonna go order myself a HX850. BRB!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 22, 2010)

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?products_id=107


----------



## Naekuh (Jan 22, 2010)

Ok seems like you guys really dont understand the concept of water.

First off its a completely different medium. 

To understand the medium better you look at specific heat.  
Specific heat is defined as:
*specific heat, is the measure of the heat energy required to increase the temperature of a unit quantity of a substance by a unit of temperature. *

Now lets look a the mediums we use. 
On the air sink we have air transfering heat out via fins. 
Air has a SH of about:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Specific_heat_capacity

Air (typical room conditionsA) 	gas 	1.012-29.19-20.85 	

Now lets look at water.
Water at 25 °C 	liquid 	   4.1813-75.327-74.53

You see how much greater value water has over air?

This is the element we try to manipulate when using water.

Now your going to say but the water transfers to the radiator and then goes off to air. 
However the average surface on a rad is usually a lot greater then an air sink.
And the waterblock with water is used to pick up the heat from the cpu. 

Why? 
Usually hobby rads now a days are dual pass, and have chambers for water to travel down. 
Water releases the heat in a larger surface area inside a rad then a normal air heat sink. 

Also water has advanced so far now, that block making has almost reached its apex.
Meaning soon, no matter what block comes out, unless its of a different metal then copper (silver or a hydrophilic carbon (which doesnt exist btw)) Your not going to see much of a benifit.

Which is why most blocks now are stagnet... there only meant for looks, while a few gives an actual perfomance boost.

Also waterblocks now a days have a very thin base, and fine cut chanels for the water to travel though.

I can go on and on about water... 

But air really cant compete against water because of the specific heat values i posted above.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 22, 2010)

Naekuh said:


> LOL... thats not my only massive cooling system...
> 
> Miyuki on dual 480's.
> http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p73/aigomorla/Miyuki/IMG_1339.jpg
> ...



OK, I'm feeling inspired to go back to water again. I think I might start looking for some used parts, since I sold all of mine off last year.


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 23, 2010)

you sold the rad that I sold to you... Which was Binge's rad! 

lol... i wonder where that is now.  It made it all the way to virginia before coming down to florida for a month or so .

that rad would have been lost forever if not for binge.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 23, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> Holy shit really? Another +1 for the H50.
> 
> I respect Corsair so much now I'm gonna go order myself a HX850. BRB!



Yup. Its no where as bad as these jokers make it seem.


----------



## fatguy1992 (Jan 23, 2010)

Naekuh said:


> Oh really? i kill air.  And i showed u how.



and I kill water with my cascade


----------



## Naekuh (Jan 23, 2010)

fatguy1992 said:


> and I kill water with my cascade



lol.. I wouldnt call that kill... it would be more like massacre / gross slaughter...  

Auto? or Manual?


----------



## Nick89 (Jan 23, 2010)

Binge said:


> my condolences, you're one of the many many fools that have been hooked by water cooling made easy.



Beat me to it.



Kantastic said:


> :shadedshu
> 
> You're still stubborn about the H50 being meant to compete with real water cooling.



And your still ignorant to other peoples opinions.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 23, 2010)

Nick89 said:


> Beat me to it.
> 
> 
> 
> And you're still ignorant to other peoples opinions.




And your still ignorant of what ignorant means 



In all seriousness though if they work for other people well why criticise them for it? 

To each to their own is the phrase I believe we'd all do well to consider rather then going round and round in circles.


----------



## Nick89 (Jan 23, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> And your still ignorant of what ignorant means
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was using ignorant in some form. GFYS

I had an h50 last summer and it was a horrible purchase for me luckily I was able to take it back.

In the summer here in Nevada it gets up to 120F(48.8C).


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 23, 2010)

Nick89 said:


> Was using ignorant as an expression grammar nazi.
> 
> I had an h50 last summer and it was a horrible purchase for me luckily I was able to take it back.
> 
> In the summer here in Nevada it gets up to 120F(48.8C).



We hit 100f sometimes here in south Florida but the major difference is the humidity. Ever been in 100f degrees with 96% humidity?! Its like you're living in King Kong's butt hole!


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 23, 2010)

Nick89 said:


> Was using ignorant as an expression grammar nazi.
> .






Dude please stop your killing me.


----------



## Nick89 (Jan 24, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> We hit 100f sometimes here in south Florida but the major difference is the humidity. Ever been in 100f degrees with 96% humidity?! Its like you're living in King Kong's butt hole!



Ever been in 120F with 0% humidity? Its just as bad at the other end of the spectrum. You can get nose bleeds sometimes if your out in the dry heat all day. 


Hey pantherx12 go fuck off.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 24, 2010)

Nick89 said:


> Ever been in 120F with 0% humidity? Its just as bad at the other end of the spectrum. You can get nose bleeds sometimes if your out in the dry heat all day.
> 
> 
> Hey pantherx12 go fuck off.



Yup. Honestly I liked that heat better.


----------



## Binge (Jan 24, 2010)

I am not willing to shed blood over this.  Alls I'm trying to say is a 120mm rad is a waste, and it's packaged in a way I can't stand behind knowing about WC.  Not that Corsair won't back you up, and not that it's bound to fail.  Making clubs/spreading hype/going apesh!t over something that has been on the market for a while now confuses me.  The enthusiasm over such a bland product is more annoying than the product itself.  The great aspects of water cooling is not the price, but it's the hobby.  If you want to learn to cool something to the best your ambient air temperatures can support then eat some ramen and save some money.

I saw somewhere above that Corsair even said not to use these for more than 2 years.  Looks like I'm not a complete bumbling idiot eh?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 24, 2010)

Binge said:


> I am not willing to shed blood over this.  Alls I'm trying to say is a 120mm rad is a waste, and it's packaged in a way I can't stand behind knowing about WC.  Not that Corsair won't back you up, and not that it's bound to fail.  Making clubs/spreading hype/going apesh!t over something that has been on the market for a while now confuses me.  The enthusiasm over such a bland product is more annoying than the product itself.  The great aspects of water cooling is not the price, but it's the hobby.  If you want to learn to cool something to the best your ambient air temperatures can support then eat some ramen and save some money.
> 
> I saw somewhere above that Corsair even said not to use these for more than 2 years.  Looks like I'm not a complete bumbling idiot eh?



Never said you were man. Just thought you were a chicken little thats all. The H50 is a simple cheap alternative to standard air cooling. Nothing more. Its never been stated to be the equivalent of a custom WC rig. It was designed to meet and beat the best AIR coolers for minor overclocking. In this job it does well. Put it up against a custom setup and you will have an epic fail.

What I don't understand is your passionate hate for a product that does exactly what its designed to do. The box says "Up to 30% better cooling than an OEM cooler". It never said "OMFG this is as good as custom WC!".


----------



## Binge (Jan 24, 2010)

KKK thanked you.  I don't see the correlation between me saying water cooling can be done better and people stating that this is competing with air.  It's totally competing with air.  That's a sad sad fact.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 24, 2010)

Binge said:


> KKK thanked you.  I don't see the correlation between me saying water cooling can be done better and people stating that this is competing with air.  It's totally competing with air.  That's a sad sad fact.



But you are attacking the cooler for doing what its meant to do. Cool a CPU better than a standard air cooler. It does a great job in what it was designed to do. What is so sad about that?


----------



## Binge (Jan 24, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> But you are attacking the cooler for doing what its meant to do. Cool a CPU better than a standard air cooler. It does a great job in what it was designed to do. What is so sad about that?



It doesn't cool better than all air coolers.  It cools the same as a few now.  There are now 3 air coolers that are equal to or better than the H50, and some older coolers, when lapped, end up matching the H50.  People geek over the fact that it's cooled with water, but poor water cooling is just mediocre cooling.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 24, 2010)

Binge said:


> It doesn't cool better than all air coolers.  It cools the same as a few now.  There are now 3 air coolers that are equal to or better than the H50, and some older coolers, when lapped, end up matching the H50.  People geek over the fact that it's cooled with water, but poor water cooling is just mediocre cooling.



It cools just as well as most air coolers on the market without taking up the space as lets say a V10. Plus it can be had for 50 bucks on sale. Nevermind its a water cooler just look at it as a CPU cooler. The means on how it cools isn't important.

Your hung up on the fact its WC. But most are hung up on the fact its does exactly what its advertised to do. A decent alternative to air cooling.


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 24, 2010)

Interesting thread you have here MailMan 

Perhaps the major advantage the H50 has, is one that it does share with its bigger brethren (the Real WC setups), as opposed to straight air cooling, is that ambient air temps are less important (extremes excluded, of course).
Blowing warm air through a hot heatsink will never yield as great a cooling factor as warm air through a radiator, even if it's a small one like the one for the H50.

2¢


----------



## Binge (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm hung up on this hype and how many H50 threads there are compared to threads made for products that can last for more than 2 years.


----------



## Binge (Jan 24, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> Perhaps the major advantage the H50 has, is one that it does share with its bigger brethren (the Real WC setups), as opposed to straight air cooling, is that ambient air temps are less important (extremes excluded, of course).
> Blowing warm air through a hot heatsink will never yield as great a cooling factor as warm air through a radiator, even if it's a small one like the one for the H50.
> 
> 2¢



That's BS.  Once the radiator saturates if both coolers have the same fans both the 120mm heatsink and rad will see the same results.


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 24, 2010)

Binge said:


> I'm hung up on this hype and how many H50 threads there are compared to threads made for products that can last for more than 2 years.



True. But most of these require specific types of fans to work effectively. Granted, once you know which ones to use, they'll be awesome. Just depends on what one's preference is really.


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 24, 2010)

Binge said:


> That's BS.  Once the radiator saturates if both coolers have the same fans both the 120mm heatsink and rad will see the same results.



How does that radiator get saturated?


----------



## Binge (Jan 24, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> True. But most of these require specific types of fans to work effectively. Granted, once you know which ones to use, they'll be awesome. Just depends on what one's preference is really.



Why so much BS???  I've just got to call you out on this.

Noctua NH-D14
Thermalright Venomous X
Thermalright IFX-14

Rads and Coolers both need good fans for optimal results...  It's not just one kind of cooler or the other.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 24, 2010)

Going to have to agree with binge about heat saturation and ambient temps.

If you were in a room of 50c your minimum temps will be 50 c regardless of what equipment your using.

As for heat saturation even a small all in one system should take longer to saturated ( due to all the water) but its still going to get as hot eventually, maybe not even to long after .

So in those terms it makes didly squat difference.


----------



## Binge (Jan 24, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> How does that radiator get saturated?



It's called thermal mass, water and metal can only hold so much heat energy.  When that heat energy is moved away from the material it is in this case moving the thermal mass into the air.  Let's say we take the H50 and hook it up to my i7 and put some fans on it.  I plan to do prime95 for say 2 hours.  Normally it takes roughly 40 minutes for my air cooler to become completely saturated.  The H50 may become saturated in 1 hour 20 minutes.  So an extra 40 minutes of marginally better temps until everything levels off and it's just one 120mm cooling surface compared to another.


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 24, 2010)

Binge said:


> It's called thermal mass, water and metal can only hold so much heat energy.  When that heat energy is moved away from the material it is in this case moving the thermal mass into the air.  Let's say we take the H50 and hook it up to my i7 and put some fans on it.  I plan to do prime95 for say 2 hours.  Normally it takes roughly 40 minutes for my air cooler to become completely saturated.  The H50 may become saturated in 1 hour 20 minutes.  So an extra 40 minutes of marginally better temps until everything levels off and it's just one 120mm cooling surface compared to another.



Understood. Does that mean at saturation they both will be at the same temp then?
As for the fans, I simply meant that by reference the H50 already comes with a matching fan for the job. Possibly (even probably) not the greatest, but effective enough. The Venomous X doesn't come with one at all, so you need to find out which one would be best suited to its design.. that's all


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 24, 2010)

That's what I've been saying, when these things are cheap they're a good buy.

Regardless of for for a water system they're performing badly they're still doing good in comparison to air.


You have to spend over here at least £70 on air in order for it to beat one of these systems, where as all these types of system retail for about 50. ( if your buying things brand new)


*edit* personally I prefer the smaller footprint and less weight these all in ones offer aswell.

Although I did like having my rig filled with thermalright heatsinks at one point ha ha

On a MATX mobo too so you could barely see the board.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 24, 2010)

Binge said:


> I'm hung up on this hype and how many H50 threads there are compared to threads made for products that can last for more than 2 years.



But thats not the H50 fault. People got all geeky about MW2 also but that game sucked. Look at what the H50 is. Nothing more. A cheap alternative to air cooling with the advantage of a small footprint.

@ jjFarking Binge is right about thermal mass. Once the a rad becomes to heated it loses its cooling properties. However that only tends to happen on rigs that are extremely overclocked and thats not something the H50 is designed to do.


----------



## Binge (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah I've got no gripes over price and accessories.  It's thiz hype.  I can't stands it.  There are much better fans than what comes with the H50, and if I owned one I would replace the fan and add another for push/pull.  That's just it.  If you can find this unit on sale and want to toot a horn about price/perf I tip my hat and it's great to be excited.  If you have a perfectly good air cooler and extra fans and you just want to see what the buzz is all about then I has a problem with your thinking! >:O lol


----------



## 20mmrain (Jan 24, 2010)

I didn't read the whole post but a good suggestion for a case might be a Cooler Master Sniper. They are called Mid towers but the one I have is huge. Plus it gives you an area to expand (with video cards and other things getting so big these days. 
It also has holes for water cooling. So no Mods would be necessary! I would mod your case just to fit a cooler. If anything I personally would buy a new case. Moding the case the way that is shown might work for some people but..... it could cause problems for others (ie..... air flow, and putting the side panel back on)

Here is a pic of my case showing you it has enough room......












Good Luck


----------



## Kei (Jan 24, 2010)

Binge said:


> Yeah I've got no gripes over price and accessories.  It's thiz hype.  I can't stands it.  There are much better fans than what comes with the H50, and if I owned one I would replace the fan and add another for push/pull.  That's just it.  If you can find this unit on sale and want to toot a horn about price/perf I tip my hat and it's great to be excited.  If you have a perfectly good air cooler and extra fans and you just want to see what the buzz is all about then I has a problem with your thinking! >:O lol



You could always stop clicking H50 threads... 

All of the things you could do to the top of the line air coolers you can do to the H50 as well. Stock it absolutely needs a lapping job from the sample I tested. The same great fans that people tout for their super air coolers you can use on the H50. You can take that super fan and buy it a super friend to match...then the performance of this thing really begins to wow. All of those nice things and the price is still great while taking up very little precious space. It's very cost effective especially compared to the extreme air coolers which don't even come with their own fans. When I tested it even with crappy fans (not for radiator/heatsink applications) the H50 still did amazingly well.

This little H50 is a very good product in my book. As for life expectancy...how many of us keep a rig the same for 2+ years lol. 

I wonder if this thread will ever go back to being helpful for those H50 owners... (that does not mean trying to show people the "error" of their ways  )

Kei


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 24, 2010)

Binge said:


> Yeah I've got no gripes over price and accessories.  It's thiz hype.  I can't stands it.  There are much better fans than what comes with the H50, and if I owned one I would replace the fan and add another for push/pull.  That's just it.  If you can find this unit on sale and want to toot a horn about price/perf I tip my hat and it's great to be excited.  If you have a perfectly good air cooler and extra fans and you just want to see what the buzz is all about then I has a problem with your thinking! >:O lol





Seems we were disagreeing about nothing then


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 24, 2010)

Binge said:


> Yeah I've got no gripes over price and accessories.  It's thiz hype.  I can't stands it.  There are much better fans than what comes with the H50, and if I owned one I would replace the fan and add another for push/pull.  That's just it.  If you can find this unit on sale and want to toot a horn about price/perf I tip my hat and it's great to be excited.  If you have a perfectly good air cooler and extra fans and you just want to see what the buzz is all about then I has a problem with your thinking! >:O lol



Its funny you say that. The first thing I did was replace the fan and add another for a push pull config.  Ill post pictures later today.


----------



## Binge (Jan 24, 2010)

Kei said:


> You could always stop clicking H50 threads...
> 
> I wonder if this thread will ever go back to being helpful for those H50 owners... (that does not mean trying to show people the "error" of their ways  )
> 
> Kei



1) No, post count +1 

2) Derailing this thread has made H50 owners better men by default.

3) Back to the stop clicking part... what?  It's not even that hard for these people to use the search command and find what threads have already been started.

4) They will be better men by manning up and reading the instructions/learning to measure because this sh!t doesn't deserve a thread.  Harmless fun at the OP & others' expense.  I mean nothing malicious with this statement... ya bunch of sissies.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 24, 2010)

Binge said:


> 1) No, post count +1
> 
> 2) Derailing this thread has made H50 owners better men by default.
> 
> ...



You're a H50mophobe.


----------



## Binge (Jan 24, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You're a H50mophobe.



At least I'm not a H50mo.  I could just hook my sample up again, but I'm sending it to someone who needs a POS.


----------



## Kei (Jan 24, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You're a H50mophobe.


----------



## Kei (Jan 24, 2010)

Binge said:


> At least I'm not a H50mo.  I could just hook my sample up again, but I'm sending it to someone who needs a POS.



I don't recall seeing your results of testing the H50 or what test setup you used.....care to elaborate?

Kei


----------



## Binge (Jan 24, 2010)

Kei said:


> I don't recall seeing your results of testing the H50 or what test setup you used.....care to elaborate?
> 
> Kei



Elaborate on my experience with the H50?  No.  +/-1% from a lapped TRUE in 24/7 use.  Not worth talking about.  If I modded it to be more useful then maybe, but the block/mounting/pump isn't anything to write home about.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 24, 2010)

I had to disregard the instructions on my ALC in order to make it pwn my true by 20 c XD


----------



## KieX (Jan 24, 2010)

Real men don't read instructions. They clubber things together till they know what works best.


----------



## Binge (Jan 24, 2010)

KieX said:


> Real men don't read instructions. They clubber things together till they know what works best.



That joke sounds funny on paper   There's always something to be gained by reading useful information.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 24, 2010)

For those of you who actually do want to spend your money on this thing, here is the original non corsair labeled item:

http://www.pugetsystems.com/store/item.php?cat=CPU+Cooling&id=5843&com=d41d8cd9


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 24, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> For those of you who actually do want to spend your money on this thing, here is the original non corsair labeled item:
> 
> http://www.pugetsystems.com/store/item.php?cat=CPU+Cooling&id=5843&com=d41d8cd9




I heard corsair actually made a few tweeks rather then just straight up re-badging the item.

Anyone care to confirm/deny this?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 24, 2010)

Damn you guys are such haters on such a great little product.


----------



## Kei (Jan 24, 2010)

Binge said:


> Elaborate on my experience with the H50?  No.  +/-1% from a lapped TRUE in 24/7 use.  Not worth talking about.  If I modded it to be more useful then maybe, but the block/mounting/pump isn't anything to write home about.



What kinda fans, fan configuration, intake or exhaust mounted...what load temps, processor speed/voltage? I know it pains you to say, but I beg of thee...suffer just this once more. 

Kei


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 24, 2010)

Kei said:


> What kinda fans, fan configuration, intake or exhaust mounted...what load temps, processor speed/voltage? I know it pains you to say, but I beg of thee...suffer just this once more.
> 
> Kei



Mine is exhaust mounted push pull config with Thermaltake "Silent Cat" 120mm.







Idle 28c-31c and Load 40-45c


----------



## Binge (Jan 24, 2010)

Kei said:


> What kinda fans, fan configuration, intake or exhaust mounted...what load temps, processor speed/voltage? I know it pains you to say, but I beg of thee...suffer just this once more.
> 
> Kei



No.  It doesn't pain me, and it doesn't do you any good to have the information.  This is my biggest problem with these threads.  I have no way to better people with my knowledge of the product unless I'm installing it for them and I can tell them about maintenance.  I guess this is a difference in opinion, but nothing I say will give anyone else more or less success with these coolers.  The only success would be if someone opts to buy and assemble a water cooling system worthy of note.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 24, 2010)

Binge said:


> No.  It doesn't pain me, and it doesn't do you any good to have the information.  This is my biggest problem with these threads.  I have no way to better people with my knowledge of the product unless I'm installing it for them and I can tell them about maintenance.  I guess this is a difference in opinion, but nothing I say will give anyone else more or less success with these coolers.  The only success would be if someone opts to buy and assemble a water cooling system worthy of note.



Binge if I ever go balls deep with a proper WC rig you will be the first one I contact. As it stands now the H50 is fulfilling my needs.

However how much better do you think a custom WC could get me in temps? Im only about 10c over ambient now.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 24, 2010)

Binge said:


> No.  It doesn't pain me, and it doesn't do you any good to have the information.  This is my biggest problem with these threads.  I have no way to better people with my knowledge of the product unless I'm installing it for them and I can tell them about maintenance.  I guess this is a difference in opinion, but nothing I say will give anyone else more or less success with these coolers.  The only success would be if someone opts to buy and assemble a water cooling system worthy of note.





If they already have the item then it will benefit them, as they'll improve what they have.

May as well help the guy out binge, its hardly as if it will take the skin off your nose 


mailman, my custom loop beat my ALC by 20 c, I imagine the same sort of temps would be knocked off a h50 ( load temps)

Gota basic CPU only loop with a triple rad.


I bought my loop second hand for 90 quid total ( so 30 more then a new ALC/h50) so it was worth the investment for me.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 24, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> If they already have the item then it will benefit them, as they'll improve what they have.
> 
> May as well help the guy out binge, its hardly as if it will take the skin off your nose
> 
> ...



20c cooler would be colder than my ambient. Remember I live in the tropics.


----------



## Binge (Jan 24, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Binge if I ever go balls deep with a proper WC rig you will be the first one I contact. As it stands now the H50 is fulfilling my needs.
> 
> However how much better do you think a custom WC could get me in temps? Im only about 10c over ambient now.



If you could measure how much more hot the water temperature is over the ambient then I could tell you.  For all we know you could be already running a 10 degree delta.  Is that 10 degrees under load?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 24, 2010)

Binge said:


> If you could measure how much more hot the water temperature is over the ambient then I could tell you.  For all we know you could be already running a 10 degree delta.  Is that 10 degrees under load?



No no. 10c idle.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 24, 2010)

What's your load and idle temps, hard to work this out only knowing one temperature.

Also average ambient temp would be super handy.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 24, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> What's your load and idle temps, hard to work this out only knowing one temperature.
> 
> Also average ambient temp would be super handy.



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1733072&postcount=135

Idle 28c-31c and Load 40-45c


----------



## Binge (Jan 24, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> May as well help the guy out binge, its hardly as if it will take the skin off your nose



What can I tell him though that would give him information he could use to better himself?  The H50 is essentially the same story for everyone.  Push/pull and use the highest quality fans for the best results.  Results will vary from person to person if the CPU is overclocked.


----------



## Kei (Jan 24, 2010)

Binge said:


> No.  It doesn't pain me, and it doesn't do you any good to have the information.  This is my biggest problem with these threads.  I have no way to better people with my knowledge of the product unless I'm installing it for them and I can tell them about maintenance.  I guess this is a difference in opinion, but nothing I say will give anyone else more or less success with these coolers.  The only success would be if someone opts to buy and assemble a water cooling system worthy of note.



It DOES help others when you actually post some results of your use of a product instead of simply bashing it calling it a worthless investment without any basis of comparison to show for it. I'm not trying to be a pain to you, I was simply asking for some numbers, and what you used it for to gain better knowledge of how it performed for you. You said it performed +/- 1% of the TRUE that you were using....but what good does that do us if we don't know how that performed either...was it crap too?

Like I said I'm NOT buying one, I tested one already and it did very well (I posted results already in more than one thread)...if you're looking for the absolute best temps then you would already have build a big water system in the first place or went more hardcore than that. Everyone knows the H50 is not out to produce world record performance...nobody has suggested that (certainly not on the box or advertisements), but people ARE interested in what level of performance it can achieve whether that's through stock means or modified means.

I understand that for _whatever_ reason you don't care/like the H50, and obviously that's perfectly fine as it's your opinion to do so. What I can't understand is that if your'e NOT going to share information on why (besides just saying it's dumb), and you're NOT going to tell us anything useful about your experience with it versus...anything. Then why in the world are you still posting in this thread starting to now look like a gem is about to come from your stomach and your hair will grow hugely and turn colored? I don't know how old you are, but in ways you're starting to sound very young and stubborn like a child. (no offense, just stating what I'm reading) 

Kei


----------



## Binge (Jan 24, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1733072&postcount=135
> 
> Idle 28c-31c and Load 40-45c



What was your load temp on air?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 24, 2010)

Binge said:


> What was your load temp on air?


58c-61c on an OEM cooler.


----------



## Kei (Jan 24, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> 58c-61c on an OEM cooler.



wow, at what speed/voltage? Did you ever give any other air coolers a go before going to H50?

Kei


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 24, 2010)

Kei said:


> wow, at what speed/voltage? Did you ever give any other air coolers a go before going to H50?
> 
> Kei



Stock. Like I said I live in the tropics. I live about 15 minutes from Key Largo to give you an idea.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 24, 2010)

thats tropical


----------



## Binge (Jan 24, 2010)

Kei said:


> It DOES help others when you actually post some results of your use of a product instead of simply bashing it calling it a worthless investment without any basis of comparison to show for it. I'm not trying to be a pain to you, I was simply asking for some numbers, and what you used it for to gain better knowledge of how it performed for you. You said it performed +/- 1% of the TRUE that you were using....but what good does that do us if we don't know how that performed either...was it crap too?
> 
> Like I said I'm NOT buying one, I tested one already and it did very well (I posted results already in more than one thread)...if you're looking for the absolute best temps then you would already have build a big water system in the first place or went more hardcore than that. Everyone knows the H50 is not out to produce world record performance...nobody has suggested that (certainly not on the box or advertisements), but people ARE interested in what level of performance it can achieve whether that's through stock means or modified means.
> 
> ...



I said it was a worthless investment if you already had a decent cooler.  The information is particularly worthless because I don't have a test-bed and my ambient temperature changes based on time of day and how much heat has been put into the room from running the PC.  The room I am in is not air conditioned.  My results have no validity in practice and only have validity in the time I spent with either cooler.  My chip isn't dead.  Is that good enough?  PS I've said my temps already in this thread.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 24, 2010)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> thats tropical



IRA knows what the hell I'm talking about. It gets HOT down here.


----------



## Binge (Jan 24, 2010)

MM, what is the ambient if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 24, 2010)

Binge said:


> MM, what is the ambient if you don't mind my asking?



Right now its 81f and its a cool day


----------



## Binge (Jan 24, 2010)

let's say the average temp for you is 28.5 C then, your chip puts off 145W at stock.  That's nothing.  I doubt your rad is even getting saturated.  That means in a larger WC setup your temps wouldn't change one bit.

::EDIT:: on second thought you may see less of a variance in your temps.  They would mostly top out at 41C no matter the ambient.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 24, 2010)

Its to hot round your parts MM : [

My ambients are round 10-15c most of the time so I get great results


----------



## Kei (Jan 24, 2010)

My ambients are usually around 15-20C or so which leaves me sitting pretty nice too. 

Kei


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 24, 2010)

Binge said:


> let's say the average temp for you is 28.5 C then, your chip puts off 145W at stock.  That's nothing.  I doubt your rad is even getting saturated.  That means in a larger WC setup your temps wouldn't change one bit.
> 
> ::EDIT:: on second thought you may see less of a variance in your temps.  They would mostly top out at 41C no matter the ambient.



I never pass 45c under load.


----------



## Binge (Jan 24, 2010)

Then you're getting 0 saturation.  It would be embarrassing to go balls to the walls with your setup.  At about 240W then you'd see a benefit from more radiator.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 24, 2010)

Binge said:


> Then you're getting 0 saturation.  It would be embarrassing to go balls to the walls with your setup.  At about 240W then you'd see a benefit from more radiator.



Well then I guess I'm the H50 target demographic.


----------



## Binge (Jan 24, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well then I guess I'm the H50 target demographic.



H50mo material indeed


----------



## poldo (Jan 25, 2010)

**no disrespect to the purists of watercooling**

i have this one and if someone asks if i would recommend it, hell yes. fact is; its cheap, decent performing, ease of installation with almost no maintenance makes it a perfect product for the masses. sure, it may not perform like true watercooling or last as long as traditional air cooling but there are draw backs between these options, either. i guess, its safe to insert the line you get what you pay for. the thing here is that, not everyone can afford true watercooling and not everyone has the luxury of time in maintaining a watercooled system. come to think of it, not everyone needs a watercooled system, anyway - even for casual overclockers. 

heck, if i can afford one i'd go water any day but then my budget is constrained and i prefer minimal look on the cpu-socket area so i picked the h50 (from my HDT-S1283). i even had to [strikethrough]beg[/strikethrough] ask corsair to send me the new bracket for my LGA1156 motherboard reviews but that's a different story.  i apologize if i jumped in into your conversation but i couldn't help it. 

btw, saturation in my opinion is only reached when the cooler is subjected to a TDP higher than it is rated for at a considerable period of time (e.g. running linx 24 hours/day). today's current processors where power management is considered and active cooling through the fan, i doubt you'd saturate the h50 with daily tasks.


----------



## Binge (Jan 25, 2010)

Play GTA IV with an i7 @ 4.2GHz on the H50 and tell me it doesn't get saturated.    There's a club for this cooler, you should join it.  The fact is you're right with everything you've said except the bit about saturation.  If the mailman overclocked his rig and didn't keep his room super ACed then he would saturate his rad quickly and his temps would see the same results as an air cooler.


----------



## poldo (Jan 25, 2010)

well, what i said is that it only reaches saturation when the cooler is subjected to a TDP higher than what it is capable of with respect to its active cooling. so with the example that you provided; it only proves that i7 at 4.2 Ghz is way beyond the H50's TDP rating but then again, i must admit i don't really know how much this thing is capable of handling. 

edit: no time for clubs, i'm backlogged with reviews. :/


----------



## Binge (Jan 25, 2010)

poldo said:


> well, what i said is that it only reaches saturation when the cooler is subjected to a TDP higher than what it is capable of with respect to its active cooling. so with the example that you provided; it only proves that i7 at 4.2 Ghz is way beyond the H50's TDP rating but then again, i must admit i don't really know how much this thing is capable of handling.



Research water temperature deltas and then we'll talk.  The H50 can handle it, but it would be as saturated as a normal air cooler.  I consider saturation to be a 25+ degree delta.


----------



## poldo (Jan 25, 2010)

i don't think you understood what i'm trying to say. i am by no means an expert on thermodynamics but what i'm saying is that, for example  your cooler is guaranteed to be able to  handle 140W of heat with a fan (to move the heat from cooler to air) and the processor is giving off say 65W (fluctuating due to power management features implemented) then it wouldn't saturate the cooler because the heat is constantly being moved to somewhere else (again, this is just a rough example). 

unless my common sense is flawed, then please correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## Binge (Jan 25, 2010)

poldo said:


> i don't think you understood what i'm trying to say. i am by no means an expert on thermodynamics but what i'm saying is that, for example  your cooler is guaranteed to be able to  handle 140W of heat with a fan (to move the heat from cooler to air) and the processor is giving off say 65W (fluctuating due to power management features implemented) then it wouldn't saturate the cooler because the heat is constantly being moved to somewhere else (again, this is just a rough example).
> 
> i'm unless my common sense is flawed, then please correct me if i'm wrong.



It's different with water because water can be more or less efficient depending on how much thermal mass is collected in the water.  The further it is from room temperature when the water leaves the radiator then the worse the cooling becomes.  You don't even want your radiator to feel warm.  With good water cooling that rarely happens.  There's so much surface area and air movement that the TDP never forces the water to radiate it's heat.  The lower you try and keep the water temperature to ambient temp the more surface area/active cooling you need to catch what little heat is in the water and get it into the air.  This is difficult, but that is the model behind WCing.

  Your logic is in the right place, but I want to stress that you can create a large thermal mass when casually overclocking as well as by using hot products.  I'm not going to b!tch about this cooler when I said my only gripe is the hype.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 25, 2010)

To be honest I've not even seen them hyped up that much, but then this is the only techy-place I go to.


Who's been making them out to be the new sliced bread?


----------



## Kantastic (Jan 25, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> To be honest I've not even seen them hyped up that much, but then this is the only techy-place I go to.
> 
> 
> Who's been making them out to be the new sliced bread?



Yeah I'd like to know that as well.


----------



## Binge (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm not making this up guys.  

A search for threads that have H50 in the title, http://forums.techpowerup.com/search.php?searchid=10096484
A search for threads that have Thermalright in the title, http://forums.techpowerup.com/search.php?searchid=10096492


----------



## Kantastic (Jan 25, 2010)

Binge said:


> I'm not making this up guys.
> 
> A search for threads that have H50 in the title, http://forums.techpowerup.com/search.php?searchid=10096484
> A search for threads that have Thermalright in the title, http://forums.techpowerup.com/search.php?searchid=10096492



??? 21 results for the H50 versus 141 for Thermalright... STILL DON'T GET IT!


----------



## Binge (Jan 25, 2010)

Then you have no sense of time and relativity.


----------



## Kantastic (Jan 25, 2010)

Binge said:


> Then you have no sense of time and relativity.



You gave a pretty piss poor comparison, you compared a brand to a specific item. 

http://techpowerup.com/forums/search.php?searchid=10096521
http://techpowerup.com/forums/search.php?searchid=10096523

There's a better comparison, omg Corsair has way too much hype. I didn't go as far as to searching for titles only, but it's about the same.


----------



## Binge (Jan 25, 2010)

Ohhh burn, you're really lacking in argument here because one cooler has as many threads dedicated to it in a period of time than threads devoted to all the products of a company.   It's a little popular, wouldn't you say?


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 25, 2010)

I wanted to comment here but the searc result links you posted don't work for me.

DOH!

Are all the threads people saying "OMFG WTF BBQ" or at they people asking if they're any good?


If its the later I'd say that's due to peoples unrealistic expectations of what water can do rather then hype for the Hfidy.

Because a lot of people do think water can handle anything even with such a small rad D:


----------



## Binge (Jan 25, 2010)

well I made sure I searched for thread titles with H50 in them.  There are the two biggest threads "Disappointing H50 performance," and now this "just bought a corsair h50."  Then all of the smaller threads are pretty much OMGWTFBBQ.  Most of them end once someone shows the OP to the H50 club thread.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 25, 2010)

Sounds like people having crazy expectations then, they see a watercooler and regardless of its size think " MUST BE GREAT" only to see its only as good as an decent air cooler must be disapointing for a lot of people I guess.


All solved with searching for reviews before you buy things though XD

They're own silly bugger faults.


----------



## nt300 (Jan 25, 2010)

Binge said:


> well I made sure I searched for thread titles with H50 in them.  There are the two biggest threads "Disappointing H50 performance," and now this "just bought a corsair h50."  Then all of the smaller threads are pretty much OMGWTFBBQ.  Most of them end once someone shows the OP to the H50 club thread.


Make sure you plug in the Corsair H50's CPU fan pump to a continuous power source so it can run in maximum speed. I’ve noticed many people don’t plug in the pump in the proper location and there temps go up.

Most of the time the pump is the problem by beig plugged into the wrong place. It needs to run high speed all the time to get the best performance. You have to into the bios to set the fan speed to high. Also many people are not installing dual fans the right way. They need to be at least the same brand of fan or close enough.


----------



## poldo (Jan 25, 2010)

Binge said:


> It's different with water because water can be more or less efficient depending on how much thermal mass is collected in the water.  The further it is from room temperature when the water leaves the radiator then the worse the cooling becomes.  You don't even want your radiator to feel warm.  With good water cooling that rarely happens.  There's so much surface area and air movement that the TDP never forces the water to radiate it's heat.  The lower you try and keep the water temperature to ambient temp the more surface area/active cooling you need to catch what little heat is in the water and get it into the air.  This is difficult, but that is the model behind WCing.



This and this one I bookmarked several months back is an interesting read (I read it several times just to understand what you meant, though. Once again, thanks.) Its a review about Danamic's initiative to use liquid metal and Nordic Hardware gave an interesting introduction to the principles of using liquid in cooling. 

http://www.nordichardware.com/Reviews/?skrivelse=549&page=2



> As with all kinds of cooling there are numerous variables to consider. Thermal conductivity and heat capacity of the materials are usually considered the two most important. The latter is referred to as specific heat capacity, or just ‘specific heat’ in physical and chemical terms. Among laymen it is simply referred to as heat capacity. Specific heat capacity is the amount of energy required to raise the temperature of a unit quantity by one degree. We will use the term ‘heat capacity’ to keep things simple even though it may not be the most scientifically correct.
> 
> Thermal conductivity is a materials ability to conduct heat, usually measured in Watts per meter and Kelvin. Both air and water have poor thermal conductivity, while water has good heat capacity. This is partly why water cooling works so well for computer cooling. It may not always lower your temperatures that much compared to good air cooling, but the amount of heat that can be absorbed by the water is so massive that it will give you more headroom and even allow you to overclock your gear and still stay in about the same temperature range.
> 
> With water cooling you need keep the liquid moving since the heat transfers poorly through medium. As long as you have a good flow it will compensate for the lower conductivity. In theory you can actually use a medium that has both poor capacity and poor conductivity if the flow rate is sufficient and the contact surface between the medium and the heat exchanger is great enough. Another great thing about water is that is dirt cheap and easily accessible, while the kit can often be upgraded when needed.



There's a table that shows thermal conductivity and thermal capacity of water, copper and aluminum in case you're interested. I hope this isn't derailing the topic as I just wanted to share this with everyone.


----------



## Binge (Jan 25, 2010)

Not at all, it's part of the reason I am adamant about "go big or go home" water cooling because that's what really taught me why a 9x120mm radiator is so fantastic.  It also taught me how someone could use a 500 gallon drum as a reservoir and never used a radiator.  I pretty much think the OP got his share of tons of info from this thread


----------



## Kei (Jan 25, 2010)

Binge said:


> Not at all, it's part of the reason I am adamant about "go big or go home" water cooling because that's what really taught me why a *9x120mm radiator* is so fantastic.  It also taught me how someone could use a *500 gallon drum as a reservoir* and never used a radiator.  I pretty much think the OP got his share of tons of info from this thread



You have officially hurt my head with thoughts like those... 

Kei


----------



## Binge (Jan 25, 2010)

Kei said:


> You have officially hurt my head with thoughts like those...
> 
> Kei



Just for you I'll post it again.







That's my setup in November.


----------

